
I’m a fitness app addict but I know they sabotage my workouts - clumsysmurf
https://theconversation.com/im-a-fitness-app-addict-but-i-know-they-sabotage-my-workouts-94776
======
fiiv
Oh, come on. It's a fitness tracking app. If you misuse it, I think that's
more a reflection of your own personal demons.

